# Dove hunting with my tubemaster



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

What a great shot you are pal, loving it 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Dove season open there? doesn't open here until Nov 25


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Great shot !


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Good shot! getting ready to post mine up here in a minute, looks like the Tubemasters are deadly today!


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

What is your setup and ammo these days?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

This setup is tapered 1842 dankung with 9.5 steel


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> Dove season open there? doesn't open here until Nov 25


A buddy of mine was done hunting with his brother, who is a great shot, but doesn't eat doves. At the end of the day, he gave his doves to my friend. Putting him 6 over the limit. 
The game Warden stopped us on the way to the car, and wrote a ticket for the 6 over. $50 per bird. 
The law says "in possession," not that you shot them. Doves are strictly Managed around here.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Steve32 said:


> rockslinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dove season open there? doesn't open here until Nov 25
> ...


It's strictly regulated here too, only thing we can shoot right now is the invasive collared dove!


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

rockslinger said:


> Steve32 said:
> 
> 
> > rockslinger said:
> ...


Sorry to hear that. My state regulates doves really hard. The regulations are stated very clearly. We can posses 15 a day and no more than 20 in a household or residence. Also our season is broken up into 3 usually lasting 15-40 days. That 50$ a bird for 6 could've bought you a custom frame.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Be careful, a very fine restaurant one block from the White House was closed for possessing the wrong species of dove.Sometimes they're hard to tell apart.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

